# Delete sheet in excel



## fooddestroyer

I want to delete a sheet in excel and i go for the usual Edit> Delete Sheet option. However, the Delete Sheet option is greyed out? Help!


----------



## ReeKorl

You've probably got workbook protection on. Click Tools -> Protection -> Unprotect Workbook. You may have to enter a password to unprotect it.


----------



## fooddestroyer

nope- still not working?


----------



## Glaswegian

fooddestroyer said:


> nope- still not working?


Are you sure?

Is there any code running that might disable that menu option? Try pressing Alt+F11 to open the VB editor and double click on 'ThisWorkbook' in the left hand pane. Are there any other code modules that might contain some code? Is this the only menu item that's disabled?


----------



## Mitchlyn

I had this problem today and was able to resolve it by turning off workbook sharing. Go to TOOLS on the menu; select Share Workbook; on the Edit tab, deselect the check mark by "Allow changes by more than one user at the same time."; Press OK.

Now select EDIT on the menu and "Delete Sheet" should be available! 

:wave: 
It worked for me.


----------



## Black Unicorn

Failing that right click on the sheet and choose "move" move it to a new work book. You will then need to remove the reference to this sheet from Edit>Links.

I can't tell you why this happens but the above solution works for me when ever I come accross this issue with users at work.


----------

